# işte



## xebonyx

Along with çıkmak , işte has to be one of the most variant words I've come across. It's literal meaning is "at work", but I've already heard it in so many contexts that I dont know when to use it. Here's how I've interpreted/and used it.

_"Işte, al."_ 
Here, take it.

_"Onu nasıl yaptın?"_
How did you do it?

_"Sadece soğuk sudan geçirin. Işte, yani."_ 
Simply run it through cold water. And that's it, really. 

_"Bana çok fazla __üstü verdi!_"
He gave me too much change!

_"Öyle mi? Işte."_
Really? Ah, whatever (it happens).


----------



## Rallino

xebonyx said:


> _"Bana çok fazla üstü verdi!_" you can't use _üstü _alone. It's: *para üstü*
> He gave me too much change!
> [...]



İşte can be translated as: (t)here it is / voilà / you see? and ofcourse "at work"

_"Işte, al."_  --> here it is, take it.

_"Sadece soğuk sudan geçirin. Işte, yani."_ --> You see? like that.

_"Öyle mi? Işte."_ --> Here "işte" sounds weird. As if the guy says:

-He gave me too much
-Oh really? Here's some more.
-?? !! ???

 Anyway, yes "işte" is sort of a jack-of-all-trades word in Turkish. It may take some time before you master it =)


----------



## xebonyx

Tekrar teşekkürler Rallino.


----------



## Rallino

Sorun değil


----------



## Stambouliote

another common usage of "işte" is after a question aimed to you. if you don't really want to answer the question, or you really don't know why, you simply say "işte". Example:

- Neden bu akşam bizimle gelmiyorsun?
- İşte. (There's a reason that you don't want to say)

- Kadın niçin çocuğun kulağını çekmiş?
- İşte. (You don't know why, but you do know that the woman has pulled child's ear)


----------



## xebonyx

Yardımınız için teşekkürler!


----------



## e174043

"İşte" is used in the circumstances that "so" is used in the day-to-day English speech.


----------



## seyyah

We should be clear: _işte_ and _iş_ + _te_ are two different words!


----------



## xebonyx

seyyah said:


> We should be clear: _işte_ and _iş_ + _te_ are two different words!



Yes as mentioned before:


			
				xebonyx said:
			
		

> It's literal meaning is "at work"...





			
				 Rallino said:
			
		

> and ofcourse "at work"



But of course when it has these other meanings, it wouldn't be considered as that I think.


----------



## seyyah

What I meant was that the word _işte_ is not derived from the word _iş_ plus the suffix (postposition) _te_. So the word _işte_ doesn't mean "at work".


----------



## allespendro

It means 'so so' when it is used with 'eh' as well.
e.g. - Ee, nasılsın?
- Eh işte, ne olsun.

_~allespendro._


----------

